# 2004 Merlin Line up confirmed



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

The 2004 Merlin line up is now confirmed, so I'll start posting a few pictures.

Start off with the Max3000.. 

39.75" axle, 7.2" Brace. Our best selling bow for 2003, and remains virtually unchanged. Omega Cam fitted as standard


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

And the Sherwood Forest Camo Max3000.

The Sherwood Forest pattern has had a face lift. A touch darker with dark brown hardware.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Max-Xtreme

This is a new one, and I like this allot! Feel's superb. New Parabolic carbon limbs.

33" axle length, 8" Brace height.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Close up of the Parabolic limb profile at full draw


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Merlin has it going on.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

What about this for an awesome limb finish!

'SynTech' laminated skins protect limb and reduce high frequency vibrations.

Standard on all bows.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Totally ......................*

COOL !


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

B.J. said:


> *What about this for an awesome limb finish!
> 
> 'SynTech' laminated skins protect limb and reduce high frequency vibrations.
> 
> Standard on all bows. *


I was wondering when a company was going to laminate vibration dampners into the limbs. I guess I got my answer.

Very cool, I could see the profile in the other pictures and wondered what it was.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Do you have the IBO speed specs on the bows?


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Very nice Ben, the Max-extreme looks great!!! Is that a new color I see on the max3000?


Great products, Great service, Great company!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*2003 Max3000*

Any chance these limbs could be retro-fitted for a 2003 Max3000???


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Awsome -- Great Job Ben!!

I really like the new Sherwood camo and the brown trim looks great too -- should be a hit now that it is toned down a bit.

Love the new limb protection and graphics.

The Max Extreme looks like it will make a great hunting bow.

Can't wait for specs.

Just made my day!!


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

hdhunter-Yes, that’s a new colour. Replaces platinum. We call it 'Champagne'. Another new one is 'Sunburst Orange'. With gold hardware that looks superb.

Predator, here they are

Speed ratings – 

Max3000 
Omega Cam 298
Rapid2 (Target Module) 298
Rapid 2 (Turbo Module) 308
T-Wheel 283

Max-Xtreme
Omega Cam 290fps


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Double Lung 'Em- Yes, the limbs can be retrofitted. It's the same limb underneath with a new surface finish. Actually upgrading your existing limbs is a possibility, but not for a while yet.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan- Your right. It does make a great hunting bow and that’s where we are aiming it. Big brace height, very smooth and nice and quiet. 

Here’s the camo version


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Will the catalogs be available soon, and where can I get one? I see the website says it will be ready tomorrow. I have yet to even try a Merlin yet. Have got to get my hands on one soon.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

stinky1- You will be able to download a .pdf version tomorrow from the web site. Paper versions will be delivered early Jan. Sign up to the mailing list and you will get one.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Merlin Bows are great shooers stinky1. You need to get one or more... 

Ben, nice to see you posting here on AT.
Keep it coming!!!!!


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

So will SuperNova's also have the SynTech limb skin?


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks RobVos.. This is a great place. Past time I started to contribute.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

*Looks Great ...*

Nice work there Ben and all!!!!

Great innovation and the bows are sharp looking too. Keep up the good work ...


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes Mau, They will have the Syntech skins. Here are the spec's for the Supernova. We have shortened the axle length and raised the brace height for 2004.

40.25" axle, 9" brace height with the Omega Cams fitted as standard.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Cudos Ben!

You guys are doing a wonderful job with the new line up and cannot wait to see the website  .

Keep up the great work and I'll keep doing what I do out here!

Denise


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

I know you will, Denise. It's appreciated.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Denise- Check your PM


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Ben,

Will the Super-Nova (and others) still be offered with long and short limbs, or just one standard limb?

All I want for Christmas is new limbs!!!!

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I wish there was a Merlin dealer near me. Sweet looking bows and from all I've heard they shoot as good as they look.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Chad- The shorter 16" limb will be the only option on the Supernova, but there is still the 3 cam choices. The Omega Cam is fast becoming our best seller, and a 9" brace and 40.25" length suits it perfectly.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*No better attention to detail than Merlin*

ALL of the Merlin line up are SHOOTERS..These bows are sweet to look at and can drive nails...You WILL NOT go wrong with any model..The new limb skins make limbsavers a thing of the past ..Don't have to worry about these breaking off either ...Great job Ben...Pro1


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ben, I was wondering if you changed and design factors on the Vision?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Ben,

Thanks for the pics of the new bows and limbs!
Looks like I will have to add a 3rd. Merlin to my collection of top bows. 
The Syn Teck skins should address the issue of the paint being too soft on previous limbs.
Looking forward to seeing a Super Nova in the new Sunburst Orange color. 
Most beautiful compound on the planet!


Sag.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Dylan-

The new website will be up tomorrow, but here's a sneak of the Vision. Same Merlin quality but with a lower price point makes for an extremely appealing bow. 39.75" ATA, 7.2" Brace

Pic-


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Or, the Vision "Plus" with Omega system---


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

That riser design looks alot nicer in the camo version.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i keep trying to convince myself to try a merlin and may have to after seeing the new mag-extreme. great looking hunting set up and i like the brown vs's the lighter color on your sherwood camo. have you yet to find out the ibo and amo yet?
thanks
rob k
any dealers near oklahoma city?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Wrong thread I know  but:

Dear Santa, 

All I want for Christmas is a 2004 Merlin Max3000. Violet in colour off course.  

Great looking bows.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Robk- IBO on the Max-Xtreme is 290fps. We are going all out on shootability for this one. Big brace height, smooth cams. For a dealer list, visit our web site later today. We are looking to significantly increase our dealer network over the coming months. Keep checking it for updates. If there’s no one near you now, we have some great dealers who would be happy to help.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

This is the Quest-35, in Sunburst.

35” Axle Length
8” Brace
Omega Cam: 290 
Rapid 2 (Target): 290
Rapid 2 (Turbo): 300 
T-Wheel: 275


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

And again in camo..


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Awesome looking bows.

Let me get this striaght. You took Limb Saver material and laminated onto the limbs? That my friend is pure genius! 

Any chance of getting any dealers in the SouthEastern United States? Preferably in South Carolina or Savannah, GA area?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Brad-

If you know of any dealers who may want to carry the line, have them contact Merlin USA at [email protected], or call (603) 899-9888 or fax (603) 899-6716 and we'll be happy to send them out a dealer application/package. The current active dealer list will be up on the website soon, and we currently have dealers in that area. The list will be updated again in January, and frequently thereafter so customers always have an updated list of current dealers. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the closest one to SC? I looked awhile back and didnt see anything really close to me. Hopefully a shop close by will pick up Merlin so I can take a peek at them. I dont mind driving 4-5 hours to get a bow and good service.

I did that for my Darton. The service I received wasnt as great as I hoped, but I love the bow.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

All I can say is WOW!

Very Very nice job!

Look forward to getting my new Merlin this year.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Brad-

Hmm, after checking the list it seems the closest actual active dealer to you now is Baxter's Specialized Archery in Covington, GA. Cujo is a fine dealer and I'm sure he would be able to help you if you feel he is close enough to you. As stated, if you have a preferred dealer who you can direct to us for information on the bows and how to become a dealer, certainly have them give us a shout and we'll get the info right out to them. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

Great to see you here Ben!
You have an awesome looking lineup for 2004.
I think it is time for some aggressive promotion here in Sweden......


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Brad- No we haven’t used limb saver material. The Syntech skins are a rubber laminate, and work completely differently to how a limb saver works. They do not oscillate at all. (We used limb savers through 2003, and they work very well by the way.)

Rubber by its very nature is excellent at absorbing vibration. Laminating it to the surface of the limbs helps absorb the high frequency vibrations. A moving weight type system reduces more of the lower frequency vibrations.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Lennart- We will have to get together and see about stepping things up in Sweden.. I'll talk to you about it soon.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi B.J.

Will we see you and the 2004 line up in Nimes in January ?


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

pinwheel,

do you have a street address for the shop in covington? i have to go up there on wednesday to inspect a church under construction. i want to swing by there after i get done. will he be open on christmas eve?

-matt


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mattellis2--

Check your e-mail.  Pinwheel 12


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Pinwheel 12,
What do you know about JMC Archery in Woodbine, GA? They are the closet dealer to me at 120 miles away.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Brad-

Very little to be honest. I know a few of the dealers in the USA quite well, but have had limited dealings with them and others. I will not know the entire "deal" on who's who, who's on and who's not, who has a good stock, etc, until I receive each dealers' updated info and 2004 initial orders in the coming weeks and get to speak with each of them. Eventually everything will come together tho. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------

